# Sage Dual Boiler Shower Block in Brass?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Been toying with the idea of approaching a small prototyping shop to duplicate the shower block in brass as a long term replacement for the teflon coated aluminium unit. Obviously this would be cost prohibitive for just one unit. Could I get a quick show of hands who might be interested if I could get the unit price to about £30? No commitments nor am I organising a group buy yet, this is purely speculative at this point.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wouldn't it have an effect, on the heated group? Wouldn't it be liable to over heat?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm. Not sure to be honest. I would have thought it would make the heat-up time longer as aluminium heats up faster, which I imagine was one of the reasons why the block is in aluminium.

I think it would increase heat up time and extend the cool down time. I don't think that it would make it liable to over heat though, but I don't have the facts to back that up.

Many Gaggia Classics have had their aluminium block swapped out for a brass one without ill effect. I don't see why it would be different in this situation.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I would say yes initially, though it might be an idea to contact the Breville R&D guys who worked on the machine to ask of their thoughts and if it was a consideration they rejected for any reason.

I can imagine that if installed it would take longer to see the temperature changes from the PID.

Food grade stainless steel might be a better and cheaper option?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Classics get upgraded blocks to make them more temp stable; the DB is already stable as they come so why risk messing about with it?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone know how to get in touch with the Breville R &D guys. I imagine they must have played around with a few materials and have the experience. I assume aluminium was selected for a combination of its low thermal mass (quick to heat up) and price. Given the units they shift, every penny saved means thousands if not tens of thousands in profit.

My guess is the response from Breville will be along the lines of any aftermarket part installation invalidates the warranty and they cannot provide support. However I am willing to ask if anyone has a contact.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Classics get upgraded blocks to make them more temp stable; the DB is already stable as they come so why risk messing about with it?


Part is the urge to tinker, part to get aluminium out of the path (I'm still a little paranoid about link between Alzheimers and aluminium contamination in food chain). I know that there is teflon coating the part, but I also know that some have found their block to be losing its teflon coating. Sure the aluminium will then develop a tough aluminium oxide coating which in theory prevents aluminium contamination.

Oh sod it. I like to tinker and there is so little scope to tinker with these machines.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm happy with stock


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ridland said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with the Breville R &D guys. I imagine they must have played around with a few materials and have the experience. I assume aluminium was selected for a combination of its low thermal mass (quick to heat up) and price. Given the units they shift, every penny saved means thousands if not tens of thousands in profit.
> 
> My guess is the response from Breville will be along the lines of any aftermarket part installation invalidates the warranty and they cannot provide support. However I am willing to ask if anyone has a contact.


I think Sage will take that line.

If you voice your concern with Alzheimers an the Teflon coating has come off they may well send you out a new one. Just a thought


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with the Breville R &D guys. I imagine they must have played around with a few materials and have the experience. I assume aluminium was selected for a combination of its low thermal mass (quick to heat up) and price. Given the units they shift, every penny saved means thousands if not tens of thousands in profit.
> 
> My guess is the response from Breville will be along the lines of any aftermarket part installation invalidates the warranty and they cannot provide support. However I am willing to ask if anyone has a contact.


Glenn has contacts at Sage but this will be in the sales and marketing side

If this has already being pointed out im sorry , you will invalidate your warranty if you do this


----------

